# R32 on 19" WORK MEISTER



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thought it would be interesting to share this::smokin: 
0.5J-19 Work Meister S1 - GOOD-YEAR EAGLE F1:265/30R19


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

I Like it , lovely wheels i have some 17's for my silvia but they almost look too big on the R32!!!

Just my thoughts.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

too big


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

The problem (or not) with the Work Meisters is that the center-piece looks like 15" when you have them in 17"
In 19" the Center looks really nice, but yeah I guess its too much.
But the Meisters in white-polish are just lovely rims . . .Top5 favorites for me.


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

:clap: fantastic!:clap: would love a set myself, anyone got a set of 18'' ? [for 32gtr]


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice clean car, notice how clean under rear wheel arch in pic number two.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

The japaneses are not working 25 hours a day for nothing:chuckle:


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

nice! i luv white car's with white wheels. and even more so if they got polished rim.

me like a lot.:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

WAY to big,18"'s would have looked much better IMO


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

i got 18" s on mine and they make it a bit harsh on the ride so i don't know if you'll have any teeth left with 19" s ,17"s are the best for comfort & look IMO


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Lovely rims...but yeah maybe a bit too big, 18's of these would look the nuts.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Love the car but have to agree, 18s would have been so much better.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> The japaneses are not working 25 hours a day for nothing:chuckle:


ha ha ha....oh please don't make me spill my coffee. That's the biggest myth ever. LOL:chuckle:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD said:


> ha ha ha....oh please don't make me spill my coffee. That's the biggest myth ever. LOL:chuckle:


I think he means 'at work' rather than 'working' :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

lol


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think those rims look :thumbsup: On there


----------



## yokotas13 (Nov 12, 2006)

that car is beautiful!!1 Lovely wheels


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Looks a lovely car, and stunning wheels

But...I *Shudder* to think how it handles

17's are just right for a 32, unless you want to sacrifice handling etc


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I love the way the car looks on them, 

absolutely perfect IMO, and I'm sure you wont notice the negligable difference to the way the car handles


----------



## r5ben (Sep 5, 2006)

i like it ! looks very clean too, 
im running 19"s on my r33


----------

